# Pictures of farm & Rowen harvest



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay Mike, here ya go! Barn property of Sheepdog's Brother! 

Picture # 5 shows why I'm partial to 3 point hitch rake & tedder! 

Ended up with140 good solid bales.  Now, back to over ripe 1st crop! 

Dave


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Blue, blue be blue. Nice lookin hay. Nice lookin barn.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice pics....with beautiful green grass, pretty hay, very nice buildings and a beautiful sky. That's why I make hay.....I love the sunshine that He has given to us. I mostly make hay all by myself now.....but that makes it even more spiritual than ever. It has been a good year here even with all the rain in June and July. Happy hayin' Dave....may your windrows stay dry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup Mike, I, also, do it all myself, except for unloading wagons! Bro & his FIL generally help with that I fully agree with you concerning HIS creation! I really enjoy haying, in spite of the weather caused stresses! I certainly don't make hay to get rich! LOL.
Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised that nobody mentioned the "fire lookout tower" on the left side of the 1st picture! 

It is, in reality, a cell tower in "disguise"!  :lol:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I'm kind of surprised that nobody mentioned the "fire lookout tower" on the left side of the 1st picture!
> 
> It is, in reality, a cell tower in "disguise"!  :lol:


Well heck fire Dave....I just thought that was your deer stand.  Just thought you built it big enough for you and the little woman and enclosed it for that nasty NE weather.....might even have wi-fi so you could watch your favorite ball team....like the New York Giants. :lol:

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike, I ain't got time for watching a bunch of over paid guys chew 'bacca an' spit, an scratch themselves!

JMHO, Dave


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sharpest looking cell tower I have seen.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Tower must be there to keep watch over he fine family of flying Fords?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a field of sweetcorn at the farm. They have sprayed twice for army worms! I think that Sweetie and I are going to plant a new retirement home in the middle of this field next summer!

House would be in the middle of 1st & 2nd pictures.

Cornfield is behind the wall in the middle of 4th picture

Driveway would be about 1,000' coming in where I was standing when I took the 1st picture


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful place you have there Dave.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Thumbtack said:


> Beautiful place you have there Dave.


Most of field is mine. (21 acres)
Buildings and part of field closest to buildings is one brother's. (8 acres)
Field way to left beyond wall and land where cell tower is located is other brother's. (25 acres)
Forest beyond other brother's field is cousins'. (54 acres)
Field directly beyond my hay field is another cousin's (27 acres)
All parts of our grandparents farm.

Thanks much for the compliments.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Had a couple feeds of sweet corn, today, from this field! Variety is Obsession. Yum-yum!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Weeell, I flatted some more Rowen this afternoon!
Also, some more mulch for the DPW.

The Rowen I flatted was what came on after the harvest in the 1st photo.

The mulch was cut on the high ground in the 2nd photo.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Just thought I'd pull this thread back up, so you-all can see where we're building!
One correction! The driveway coming in will only be about 500', not 1,000'.
If all goes well/according to plan, site work/excavation will start this Thursday!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Prolly be just a little over 100 yards from our front door to brother's front door!
Neighbors, among others, will be Brother and sis-in-law to east, as well as sis-in-law's mother & father in house our mother grew up in.
a cousin & wife to the northwest. Brother's grandson, wife & twin daughters to the west in house we grew up in. Other brother, sis-in-law and their daughter & son-in-law to the southwest. Another cousin owns property to the south, and more cousins own to the east.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Prolly be just a little over 100 yards from our front door to brother's front door!
> Neighbors, among others, will be Brother and sis-in-law to east, as well as sis-in-law's mother & father in house our mother grew up in.
> a cousin & wife to the northwest. Brother's grandson, wife & twin daughters to the west in house we grew up in. Other brother, sis-in-law and their daughter & son-in-law to the southwest. Another cousin owns property to the south, and more cousins own to the east.


That's amazing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup, we gonna have Kin in all directions!
Thankfully, there isn't any animosity amongst the family.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Still dealing with driveway issues!  

We are crossing between 2 delineated "wetlands", and the guy that drew our site plan "narrowed" the driveway at that point. That is giving the GC heartburn over concerns about bringing the 14' wide units on site! Thankfully, we have an alternative to access the site with dump trucks, equipment & concrete mixers, but the units won't fit in the alternative! I'm even having to do a little trimming back, on the alternative, for the trucks, etc!  :huh:


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

An old military axiom the best laid battle plan never survives first contact with the enemy lol


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, the site prep has started! Excavation contractor brought in an excavator and got the topsoil stripped and piled on the building site.

Sheepdog's brother and I worked on clearing the rest of the driveway today.

Gotta try to get some more done tomorrow after church, and will try to get some pictures!

Contractor will start digging for the foundation on Monday.

   Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Guess it's time to start a new topic! 

Look for "Our New Home" here on Chit Chat / Intros!


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow...just saw these pics, beautiful place and love the pic of the Fords and barns! Looks like a postcard. Thanks for sharing! Oh...and the tall structure in the one pic...in South Texas that's a tower blind! :lol:


----------

